# Locals zum Biken aus Bergisch Gladbach gesucht



## elMundo (16. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

bin seit ende April in Bergisch Gladbach (Paffrath) zugezogen. Komme gebürtig aus Königstein im Taunus und war die letzten zehn Jahre als Bike Guide auf den Kanaren, Kreta und Zypern tätig.

Suche dringend Locals zum Biken, die die versteckten Trails wie ihre Hosentasche kennen. Habe bereits festgestellt das das Bergische Land ein top Revier zum Grundlagenfahren ist, viele Kilometer ohne harte Berge, super!

Fahre aktuell ein 2006er Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 (All Mountain/Enduro), cruise aber auch gerne mal geschmeidig mit meinem Bonanzarad oder meinem Beach Cruiser Chopper durch die City.

Haut rein und macht Meldung wann ihr fahrt, ich bin geil auf eure Trails!

Bike on - elMundo

P.S.: Mein Name ist übrigens Markus Mundo, mein Spitzname elMundo, Rufname einfach nur el.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Du hast den Lokals ganz schön Angst gemacht  

Editier mal Deinen Beitrag!

Mit Aussagen wie: " ... _das das Bergische Land ein top Revier zum Grundlagenfahren ist, viele Kilometer ohne harte Berge _..." verbreitest Du Angst und Schrecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

Heißt ja auch Bergisches und nicht bergiges Land .


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Heißt ja auch Bergisches und nicht bergiges Land .




Von den Bergs aus Solingen  

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bergisches_Land


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

Von wegen Angst und Schrecken:

das der DIMB-Aktivist jetzt Grundlagen trainieren kann und muß? Er ist vor Schreck ja schon starr und stumm geworden!


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Von wegen Angst und Schrecken:
> 
> das der DIMB-Aktivist jetzt Grundlagen trainieren kann und muß? Er ist vor Schreck ja schon starr und stumm geworden!



Er ist beschäftigt meine Beiträge zu melden   

Befürchte die Stummheit hält nicht mehr lange vor ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Er ist beschäftigt meine Beiträge zu melden
> ...


Quasi ein Schreiben auf Vorstandsebene.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Ich denke wir zeigen elMundo jetzt mal endlich das Bergische ... 

@Markus, Samstag MTB fahhhn?


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich denke wir zeigen elMundo jetzt mal endlich das Bergische ...
> 
> @Markus, Samstag MTB fahhhn?



ich komm auch mit!!! 

los Markus!

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich komm auch mit!!!
> 
> los Markus!
> 
> Grüße Solanum



Oh Gott  

Dann wird's richtig hart


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2007)

wo fahren wir denn?


jaja Raum Bergisch Gladbach..... aber wo?
S lanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> wo fahren wir denn?
> 
> 
> jaja Raum Bergisch Gladbach..... aber wo?
> S lanum




Da:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1054


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2007)

So lieber Markus!

Du hast nun einen Termin !

Ausreden werden nicht angenommen !

wir warten bis Du kommst !

Grüße S olanum


----------



## on any sunday (16. Mai 2007)

Ihr habts echt drauf,  Leute zu verschrecken.  Ich bin leider im Harz, kann ihm also nicht zeigen, das es hier auch vollkommen normale Leute gibt.


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ihr habts echt drauf,  Leute zu verschrecken.  Ich bin leider im Harz, kann ihm also nicht zeigen, das es hier auch vollkommen normale Leute gibt.




Bin auf Hammelhetzers Ausrede gespannt ..  





PS: Ist doch schön, wenn das Schlimmste _vor_ der Tour gelaufen ist ...


----------



## Solanum (16. Mai 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich bin leider im Harz, kann ihm also nicht zeigen, das es hier auch vollkommen normale Leute gibt.



wen wolltest Du denn mitbringen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bin auf Hammelhetzers Ausrede gespannt ..



Brauche keine Ausrede, da ich eigentlich an anderer Stelle deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, das Bergische unterwöchig feierabends aufsuchen zu wollen .

Ausserdem fahre ich keine Touren mit, bei denen der Fahrtechnikanspruch im Vordergrund steht. Vielleicht, wenn ich mir auch mal ein Bügeleisen schenke, was aber derzeit nicht zur Diskussion steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich denke wir zeigen elMundo jetzt mal endlich das Bergische ...
> @Markus, Samstag MTB fahhhn?


Wenn ihr losfahrt, achtet drauf, dass keine Schraube locker ist! Wenn ich dabei sein kann, mach' ich das selbst ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## elMundo (17. Mai 2007)

Tach Männer (Delgado, Hammelhetzer & Co.),

sorry, bin am Wochenende bereits zum Biken im Taunus verabredet, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Wie schaut's Montag oder Mittwoch Abend aus? Habe auch tagsüber Zeit! Konnte mich noch nicht dazu durchringen einer "geregelten Tätigkeit" nachzugehen.

Ride on - el

P.S.: Nur meine Mutter nennt mich noch Markus! elMundo oder el ist tatsächlich die gängige "Anrede".


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Mai 2007)

Hi el,
wohne quasi um die Ecke.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.velosophen.de/ 
Oder hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de/content/index_ger.html

Nach ja, die hiesigen Hügel schaffen mich schon.


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn ihr losfahrt, achtet drauf, dass keine Schraube locker ist! Wenn ich dabei sein kann, mach' ich das selbst ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Hatte ich erwähnt, dass nach den bewährten DIHMB Regeln gefahren wird?
Also bitte unbedingt entsprechend präpariert erscheinen  

elMundo  Ich könnt ja jetzt hier ein Riesen-Weichei-Fass aufmachen ...  Aber die _zweite Chance _sei Dir gewährt.

Viel Spaß im Taunus. 

PS: Freitags und Mittwochs fahre ich immer Rennrad für die Grundlagenausdauer im flachen Bergischen Land.


----------



## elMundo (18. Mai 2007)

...sorry Delgado, hatte die Taunus Trails schon vor Wochen klar gemacht, aber die zweite Chance nehme ich gerne an! Habe auch Deinen Eintrag für Samstag unter Last Minute Biking gecheckt, sieht interessant aus.

Anderes Thema: War gestern Abend nochmal unterwegs und hab da im Wald bei Nußbaum einige heftige Kicker, Hühnerleitern, Drops und einen Road Gap entdeckt. Schaut aus als ob die von Local Kids geschaufelt und gezimmert wurden. Hut ab, für die bescheidenen eingesetzten Mittel könnte man es da ganz schön krachen lassen, wenn da nicht schon so einiges Morsch wäre, aber trotzdem, die Idee und der Einsatz zählt!

Ride on - el


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2007)

elMundo schrieb:


> War gestern Abend nochmal unterwegs und hab da im Wald bei Nußbaum einige heftige Kicker, Hühnerleitern, Drops und einen Road Gap entdeckt. Schaut aus als ob die von Local Kids geschaufelt und gezimmert wurden. Hut ab, für die bescheidenen eingesetzten Mittel könnte man es da ganz schön krachen lassen, wenn da nicht schon so einiges Morsch wäre, aber trotzdem, die Idee und der Einsatz zählt!
> 
> Ride on - el



Das ist übrigens an der Strecke zum Treffpunkt "Schöllerhof".
Du kannst von Paffrath nach Altenberg fast ausschließlich durch den Wald fahren. 

Hab da auch mal 'ne Zeil lang gewohnt. 


Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Solanum (18. Mai 2007)

...fahre ich eben alleine mit Micha und ggf. Stefan.....

aber beim nächten mal seid ihr dabei ! 

wünsche euch viel Spaß im Taununs und Harz! 


liebe Grüße S lanum


----------



## Solanum (18. Mai 2007)

elMundo schrieb:


> Tach Männer .....



ich muss doch sehr bitten..... 

S lanum


----------



## RICO (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo elMundo,

ich wohne bei dir um die Ecke in Hand, Hermann Löns Viertel. Bike regelmässig unter der Woche Vormittags oder Nachmittags meist kurzfristig. Ab und zu auch Rennrad aber nur kurz und flach ;-)
Wenn du mit willst, melde dich einfach, gilt natürlich auch für andere.

PS. nicht posten wo es Dirt Strecken gibt, haben die Kids nicht gerne! 

RICO


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich muss doch sehr bitten.....
> 
> S lanum



Tja, hätt er das mal vorher gewusst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elMundo (25. Mai 2007)

Hola Rico,
Danke für Dein Angebot, mach einfach mal Meldung wann Du wieder mit Deinem Bike unerwegs bist, ich komme gerne mit.
Ride on - el


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2007)

Ey el, Lust auf Rennrad fahren morgen Abend?


----------



## mike_tgif (25. Mai 2007)

Mal ein wenig präziser bitte, Schatz. 

Also, ab wo, wann, wie lang?
Danke


----------



## RICO (25. Mai 2007)

Schlechtes Timing elMundo, oder auch nicht.

Komme gerade von der Tour, Tütberg, Lüderich, Krebsbachtal und hab da auch das Zentrum des Gewitters gefunden 

Was soll ich sagen, die Schuhe waren bis oben voll. Aber über die Pfingsttage fahr ich sicher noch öfter.

@Delgado, wo fähst Du denn Rennrad, bei Euch oder hier in der Gegend?

Jetzt fahr ich erst mal mit meinem Sohnemann zum Mediapark den "Springfahradfahrern" zuschauen wie sie sich Schmerzen bereiten 

RICO


----------



## Delgado (25. Mai 2007)

RICO schrieb:


> @Delgado, wo fähst Du denn Rennrad, bei Euch oder hier in der Gegend?




Brühl, Bensberg, Meinerzhagen, Bielefeld .. und zurück.

Start Sa. 21:00 Uhr.


----------



## mike_tgif (25. Mai 2007)

Also nochmal in langsam:  

1. Dürfen andere Radfahrer bei Euch mitspielen?
2. Wo möchtest Du denn losfahren?
3. Wann möchtest Du denn losfahren?

So schwer?


----------



## elMundo (25. Mai 2007)

Tach auch,
bei den "Springfahrradfahrern" im Mediapark war ich heute auch, nett war's. War mit meinem Bonanzarad und Freundin dort und hab mich vor der Leinwand breit gemacht. Hab gleich 'n paar von den Red Bull Plastikbechern abgestaubt, super für's elMundoMobil  
Beim Thema Rennrad muß ich leider aktuell die Flügel streken, da kein Rennrad. Lege ich mir aber innerhalb der nächsten 12 Wochen wieder zu, da geiles Revier hier  
Ride On Guys - el


----------



## KTT-MTB (3. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ich wollt auch mal was dazu schreiben. Wenn ihr Bock habt, Samstags ne Runde zu fahren, zwischen 2 und 3,5 Stunden (je nach Leistungsstärke und Anspruch), könnt ihr Samstags um 11.00 zur Saaler Mühle, an die Eissporthalle kommen. 

Wir sind ein junger, motivierter MTB-Verein und freuen uns über jeden zusätzlichen Mountainbiker ohne Altersbeschränkung. Frei nach dem Motto "Kette rechts un Druck auf die Kurbel!" 

Liebe Grüße

Sven


----------



## Jajaja (6. Januar 2009)

KTT-MTB schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber ich wollt auch mal was dazu schreiben. Wenn ihr Bock habt, Samstags ne Runde zu fahren, zwischen 2 und 3,5 Stunden (je nach Leistungsstärke und Anspruch), könnt ihr Samstags um 11.00 zur Saaler Mühle, an die Eissporthalle kommen.
> 
> ...




Hallo, habe letzten Freitag nach dem Schlittschuhlaufen vor der Eishalle eine Gruppe Mountainbiker um ca. 18.00h starten gesehen. Das war sicher euer Verein. 
- Fahrt ihr regelmäßig? 
- Kann ich ggf. mal zur Probe mitfahren? 
- Wie sieht die Altersstruktur aus? (Bin selber zwar schon 50+ aber doch recht gut drauf und auch recht bikeerfahren.)

Würde mich über Feedback freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Std(;-) (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo, Ja das war unser Verein aber der Nightride war eher die Ausnahme, kann aber sein das das in Zukunft öfters stattfindet, guck einfach mal auf unserer Seite da findet man die Trainingstermine wir fahren eigentlich jeden Samstag www.ktt-mtb.de  und Altersmäßig haben wir auch alles von 10 bis 60+


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich leite die ganzjährige samstägliche Masters Ausfahrt im Winter 13 Uhr,  ansonsten 14 Uhr. Wenn Du Fragen zu dieser Altersgruppe hast ran damit. 
Beiliegend ein Foto ( www.ktt-mtb.de Abteilung Fotos ) unserer Nikolaus Ausfahrt mit ca 3/4 unseres Vereines, dort kannst du die Mischung der Mitglieder erkennen und vielleicht auch ein paar bekannte Gesichter. mit sportsfreundlichem Gruß
Frank


http://lh6.ggpht.com/_m9z9l6umB9s/STquZw4ALeI/AAAAAAAAGU0/JLPmchRbN5g/s912/PC065540.JPG


----------



## RICO (7. Januar 2009)

Liebe KTT Leute,
nehmt doch bitte etwas Tempo raus, wenn Ihr anderen Naturnutzern begegnet!

Zum Beispiel Hardt an einem Wochenende, wir fahren langsamer weil viele Wanderer unterwegs sind, ein KTT Trikot überholt uns, anschließend werden wir dann von den Wanderen angebrüllt wegen der Raserei. 
Das ist mir jetzt schon mehrmals passiert. Es gibt genug Trails im Bergischen wo man auch am Wochenende heizen kann, ohne anderen Leuten zu begegnen.

Schaut Euch mal "Die Regeln im Wald" auf Eurer HP an.

Vielen Dank

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

RICO


----------



## Schnegge (7. Januar 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Hallo, habe letzten Freitag nach dem Schlittschuhlaufen vor der Eishalle eine Gruppe Mountainbiker um ca. 18.00h starten gesehen. Das war sicher euer Verein.
> - Fahrt ihr regelmäßig?
> - Kann ich ggf. mal zur Probe mitfahren?
> - Wie sieht die Altersstruktur aus? (Bin selber zwar schon 50+ aber doch recht gut drauf und auch recht bikeerfahren.)
> ...



Hallo Jajaja,

schau doch mal Mittwochs um 18:30 in Brück am Wildwechsel vorbei... 

Wir fahren regelmäßig Mittwochs. Meißt in zwei unterschiedlichen Gruppen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Hallo Jajaja,
> 
> schau doch mal Mittwochs um 18:30 in Brück am Wildwechsel vorbei...
> 
> ...



Auch im Winter ?


----------



## fdheidkamp (7. Januar 2009)

Lieber Rico,
leider kann man nicht hinter alle Köpfe schauen und ich nehme mich für evtl. Fehlverhalten auch nicht aus. Aber wo Regeln sind kann man sich zumindest darauf beziehen; wenn keine da sind gibt`s Chaos. Bald gibt es ja auch feste Wege und Trails mit Ausschilderung siehe MTBvD News !

Ich würde Dich aber gerne Samstags auch einmal kennen lernen, komm doch einfach im Winter um 13 Uhr vorbei ab März dann wieder um 14 Uhr.

Und wichtig am 20.06.2009 www.X-HARDT.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (7. Januar 2009)

franki_heiki schrieb:


> Auch im Winter ?



Jo...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (7. Januar 2009)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Jo...


Frank, die KFLer fahren sogar, wenn die Sonne scheint! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Oliver2411 (14. März 2021)

Hey ElMundo,

immer noch Lust und Zeit Rad fahren zu gehen? 😃😉


----------



## kalkhoffpink (17. April 2021)

Huhu,
ich war lange nicht mehr aktiv im Forum, fahre aber noch aktiv...
Da ich in Bergisch Gladbach Paffrath wohne, starte ich zumeist von hier aus Richtung Odenthal/Altenberg. Oder ich packe das Bike ins Auto und fahre in die nähere Umgebung (Königsforst, Lohmar, früher auch Wuppertal, Solingen etc.)
Heutzutage meist nur am WE und dann Strecken so um die 25-30km und max. 300HM. Mehr schaffe ich aktuell konditionsmäßig nicht. Bei meinen Touren achte ich auf eine gute Mischung aus Wald und Trails, darf auch "etwas" anspruchsvoller sein. Auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich sagen Kondition 4 und Technik 5,5....
Eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken ist der Ho-Chi-Mingh Pfad in Lohmar.
Würde gerne mal wieder mit ein paar neuen Leuten unterwegs sein.
Auf dem Bike und der frischen Luft sollte eine Ansteckung recht unwahrscheinlich sein?!

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## Edged (17. April 2021)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> ---
> Auf dem Bike und der frischen Luft sollte eine Ansteckung recht unwahrscheinlich sein?!
> 
> Grüße, Andreas


Will man das Schicksal wirklich herausfordern? 😟


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. April 2021)

Ich glaube an die Pandemie und dass Corona kein Spaß ist...aber DRAUßEN hat sich glaube ich noch so gut wie niemand angesteckt, es sei denn man macht Party miteinander und schreit sich den Virus wegen der lauten Musik ins Ohr...
Eine Tag im Großraumbüro ist sicher deutlich schlimmer...


----------



## manne (21. Mai 2021)

Oliver2411 schrieb:


> Hey ElMundo,
> 
> immer noch Lust und Zeit Rad fahren zu gehen? 😃😉



Lust hätte er vielleicht, aber mit Zeit wird's schwierig: https://www.google.com/search?q=markus+mundo


----------

